# Toshiba laptop green blinking light problem.



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a Toshiba M35 Satalite. There is a set of 3 LED lights just under the cover lock clasp. The one that has a power plug icon on it is blinking fast and the unit will not boot. I searched the manual but there is no mention of what this flashing light means. Could it be an exhaust or shorted out battery? I"ve had this unit torn down many times and have replaced the AC jack twice. Any help would be apreciated.


----------



## shadypac (Mar 30, 2007)

First try something simple, take the battery out and plug it in only on the ac adpter then try and power it on. If that doesnt work give me some more detail on the problem? What exactly do you see on the screen if anything? Does it get any power at all, hear any fans or hard drive spinning?


----------



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

With battery removed, when I plug in the DC supply, I get an immediate fast blinking green plug light- power switch is completely inoperative in this conf. When the battery was insalled, the unit tryed to start but would revert to blinking light in a period of time-5 seconds approx.. Tried removing one stick of ram. Was running 2-256. Unit took about 30 seconds to decide not to start and reverted to fast blinking green light. I plan on tearing unit down once again and reconnecting all the strip connections-maby somethings not quite right.


----------



## shadypac (Mar 30, 2007)

reseating connections is usually always one of the first-best steps to take first so if your comfortable doing it go for it. Most of the times when i saw fast blinking light unfortunatley it turned out to be a motherboard issue. Do you remember if the battery had a charge or if you had ran it down? Did you have any issues charging the battery with that ac adapter? You say the ac adapter had been replaced? recently? and when did this start to happen, did the new adapters ever work?


----------



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

I have re-soldered the broken AC plug on the motherboard 5 times, then replaced it with new-family member kept on dropping it. Replaced it with new again, so this it's 3rd. The area on the motherboard at the AC plug is getting dark from all the activity. I've soldered the area many times-I suspect that the circuit board is worn in this area and now,and after all the abuse, it's just not going to work. I'll tear into it one more time. With your opinion about the green light, I suspect that I may have to give up on this particular unit.


----------



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

I think that the DC is just not connecting properly. Is there a way to charge my battery externally, install it, and get enough power to boot and copy some file?


----------



## shadypac (Mar 30, 2007)

Im sure they may be something out there but ive never seen any external chargers, just try and google search it. But yea id have to agree that its def a mobo issue now that i know you soldered the dc in. And oddly enough toshiba's seem prone to this, although it could happen to any laptop. Thing that sucks is usually its tough to find someone to solder and people usually end up having to replace the whole motherboard for a dc plug that got broken or slipped into the casing. Only good thing i liked about apple laptops was the dc inverter board was a seperate part.


----------



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

Since I may be in the market for a new laptop, any suggestions. I need durable and small due to lots of travel. Toughbooks are great but too expensive.. and a little heavy. Any experience with the Italian made Flybook? Sony?


----------



## shadypac (Mar 30, 2007)

not familiar with the first but sonys are good but also paying a bit more for the name usually. What do you consider small. because HP i always thought had some decent ones but i havent seen them smaller then 14" in retail stores. And i know hps had some issues when vista first came about, dunno if thats been cleared up or not (excessivley long load times). But yea i guess sony wouldnt be too bad, maybe even acer if they make some smaller ones, its personal preference really, best bang for your buck.


----------



## jgjg (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll check into Acer. I wouldn't mind building if it was small enough. Small is 2.5 to 3 lbs. for me. When you add a mouse, power cord, floppy reader and bag, your still looking at 5 to 7 lbs. You'r right about Toshiba and the jack issue. All in all, repairing the unit multiple times was rewarding and gave me an appreciation of laptop construction vs. PC. I think the small and more precice construction is actually easier to work on.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The motherboard where the DC power jack is (it's not AC) has many layers (6 or so layers of copper tracks), so damage from heat can easily destroy the motherboard in unseen places.

The power jack issue affects all makes about equally.

My idea of light is about the same as yours, but the lighter they are the higher the cost.
I tend not to travel with mine as carry-on, for the reasons you quote. I have a check-in hard case that accommodates it.


----------

